# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Zaxby's Coming to Moore

## damonsmuz

Went to the opening of the Zaxby's in Norman today and a lady from corporate made the announcement that Zaxby's would be building in Moore near The Best Buy. She said there was a plot of land next to GNC along the service road that they would be building on. 

Opening scheduled for sometime early 2016.

----------


## seaofchange

this just made my day!

----------


## Dubya61

> Went to the opening of the Zaxby's in Norman today and a lady from corporate made the announcement that Zaxby's would be building in Moore near The Best Buy. She said there was a plot of land next to GNC along the service road that they would be building on. 
> 
> Opening scheduled for sometime early 2016.


Yet another chicken locale.
chicken-row.JPG

----------


## Bullbear

Competing Chicken districts!.. Get the Pluck out of here!

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

How many more chicken, burger, pizza, taco and sub joints  can a city possibly have...smh!   Bring something real!

----------


## seaofchange

for those of us who grew up going to zaxbys, this is very exciting  :Wink:

----------


## 94GTStang

Now we just need a Pollo Tropical to come to town

----------


## chrisok

> Now we just need a Pollo Tropical to come to town


Just ate at one in PR this afternoon.. Couldn't agree with you more.

----------


## 94GTStang

> Just ate at one in PR this afternoon.. Couldn't agree with you more.


Puerto Rico? I've had them in south Florida and they are pretty tasty

----------


## damonsmuz

Zaxby's broke ground right in front of Best Buy. Fencing is up and equipment is moving dirt around.

----------


## damonsmuz

Zaxby's is officially open. Never saw a press release and the manager said it was a very slow opening. The opening in Norman was way more crowded. Usually when a new restaurant comes to town it's crowded for days... but hearing that Pei Wei and Zaxby's have had very slow openings and people saying, " We had no idea it was opening" makes me wonder if enough is being done to get the opening info out..surely it can be better..

----------


## kevinpate

Where in Moore did they build?  I've been in Moore several Sundays in recent weeks, but haven't thought to be looking for it and haven't noticed it by chance either.

----------


## Tundra

> Where in Moore did they build?  I've been in Moore several Sundays in recent weeks, but haven't thought to be looking for it and haven't noticed it by chance either.


In front of BestBuy

----------


## Thomas Vu

> In front of BestBuy


On that service road with whataburger and the mexican place?

----------


## kevinpate

Ahh, the complex south of 19th on the east side interstate frontage rd.  No wonder I've missed it.
Usually keep eyes front on that part of the interstate as it is often not a smooth flow of traffic through that area.

----------


## Thomas Vu

There's another thread about chicken places in Moore, and I wasn't sure if they're joking or not.

This area will have Zaxby's, Cane's, and Chicken express.  Not sure if Popeye's or Church's is in the area.

----------


## Roger S

> There's another thread about chicken places in Moore, and I wasn't sure if they're joking or not.
> 
> This area will have Zaxby's, Cane's, and Chicken express.  Not sure if Popeye's or Church's is in the area.


No Popeye's in Moore and I don't think we have a Golden Chick yet but we have just about every other chain... There was/is a Church's at 12th and Santa Fe.... KFC and Grandy's right next to each other at 12th and I-35.

All the others are on 19th street and now Zaxby's in front of the Best Buy........ But why oh why can't we get something as good as Babe's..... lol

----------


## Tundra

> No Popeye's in Moore and I don't think we have a Golden Chick yet but we have just about every other chain... There was/is a Church's at 12th and Santa Fe.... KFC and Grandy's right next to each other at 12th and I-35.
> 
> All the others are on 19th street and now Zaxby's in front of the Best Buy........ But why oh why can't we get something as good as Babe's..... lol


They are fixing to build a Slim Chickens though

----------


## Bunty

> How many more chicken, burger, pizza, taco and sub joints  can a city possibly have...smh!   Bring something real!


They're wondering the same thing in Stillwater where two Zaxby's are under construction.  Slim Chickens opened earlier this year.   Do college kids love chicken a whole lot?

----------


## Roger S

> They are fixing to build a Slim Chickens though


Ummmmm....Yay? .... LOL ..... I've never tried Slim Chickens despite living walking distance from the one on Western for a couple of years...... Problem with the one on Western was it was in the same strip as Pho OKC and if I was walking down there to eat I was eating Vietnamese. ;+)

Do we know the location of the Slim Chickens yet? I'm assuming 19th Street between Telephone and Santa Fe.

----------


## Uptowner

Hey...I'm going to be in Moore this weekend to watch Star Wars at your excellent warren theater. Do ya'll know a placer where I could get some chicken? Or perhaps pizza?

----------


## Roger S

> Hey...I'm going to be in Moore this weekend to watch Star Wars at your excellent warren theater. Do ya'll know a placer where I could get some chicken? Or perhaps pizza?


You won't find a legal chicken or pizza place for miles in Moore.... The city council recently passed a resolution declaring it a chicken and pizza free zone. So the only current options for either in Moore is in seedy back alleys, the black market, and Craigslist.  :Wink:

----------

